# Footprints? Would be Great!



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I might possibly want to get Tansy's pawprint as a tattoo, or at least save her footprint for the future (art maybe).

I'm just wondering what kind of paint would be a good idea for this. I want a very clear footprint so I don't think watercolours would work and I want to used something safe, so probably child safe non-toxic paint.

I was wondering if I found a child safe non-toxic ink pad (We have them at my preschool I sub at for stamps) if that would work better, but I would have to push her paw into it and she's probably gonna hate that.

I remember seeing a girl on etsy who sold hedgehog footprint paintings but the footprints weren't actually very clear, and she used a type of paint.

I couldn't figure out where to put this, but I figured it was more fun, it seems like a great keepsake too.  

Who else would love to have their hedgie's footprints?


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

sounds awesome! Although I probably wouldn't get a tattoo, I might do art with it! 
Any ideas of how to do it helps!


----------



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a footprint tattoo of my hedge kids feet too. I think it would be awesome to get. I even have a neighbor that does tats.


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

I think painting the ink onto your hedgehog's feet might result in a clearer print, since you can better control the amount you're applying. Also might be less difficult than attempting to press a foot into the ink pad, depending on the hedgehog :lol:


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of ink do you think would be best? The ink pads I have access too are just for stamps. I've heard of india ink as a liquid but apparently it stains really badly.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't use India Ink. Either the non-toxic kid's ink for stamps or an acrylic paint ~ maybe watered down black. It's a great idea. I'd do the tat.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh what a cute idea! I absolutely love do-it-yourself crafts...from lots of things I've done in my apartment to things I've made and altered for the hedgie. I just love the idea of little hedgie footprints! I would totally frame it and put it up somewhere in my apartment. I would think paint that is "kid safe" would be ok as long as hedgie is totally supervised...and you could probably wash/wipe it right off before it even dries on their feet. I'm totally tempted to try- maybe see I he will just walk across a piece of paper and then take it from there.

If anyone has done this or successfully does please post pictures and share any paint brands you found worked well!


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Another idea could be to have your little one stand on top of a scanner. If you could get your hedgie to stand still enough you might be able to get a clean scan out of it without having to worry about which ink is hedgehog safe. However, if you do decide to go with the ink pad/paint I would just look for a particular brand that is infant safe.


----------

